# Pics of My Car check it out!



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Let me know what you guys think. Im also selling this car if anybody is interested. I have an ad up in the classified section. Thanx!!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

SWEET!!!


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

nice cepet for bein automatic and the ugly ass rims


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

its cool ..just aint a fan of chrome rims on a Sentra.. and aint a fan of the LeBra(hahah).. plus those Altezzas have to go...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

luvregals said:


> *its cool ..just aint a fan of chrome rims on a Sentra.. and aint a fan of the LeBra(hahah).. plus those Altezzas have to go... *


Took the words out my mouth....BUT wit the chrome I guessss the Alteezas kinda go with it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's my view. 

>The Chrome rims are o.k. (at least they aren't chrome hubcaps like I've seen before). 
>What's wrong with autos? x-cept for us having no torque.
>I have nothing against altezzas
>The bra is covering up the beauty
>the carpet dash cover is a no no
>good job on the euro style wiper
>looks like you painted the gauge bezel white. looks good from what I can see. You might want to think about doing the center radio piece like that too instead of the wood. The car is nice over all, but you have too many themes going on. best bet is to calm down on stuff you can get at pep boys.

peace.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

yeah true dat.. 




1997 GA16DE said:


> *here's my view.
> 
> >The Chrome rims are o.k. (at least they aren't chrome hubcaps like I've seen before).
> >What's wrong with autos? x-cept for us having no torque.
> ...


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

eww.
you have horrible tastes.
you have the crappiest products ever made for our cars, on your car. good going buddy. what do people around you think about it tho?

wood trim, painted bezel, altezza's, one wiper, full front bra, homie chromies, four foglights. mmmmm
i know your going for all show, but what shows are you going to??


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Let's keep the slew of negative comments for PM or email. Anyone that has the gall to post pics of their car deserves some credit.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Let's keep the slew of negative comments for PM or email. Anyone that has the gall to post pics of their car deserves some credit. *


no, nobody has to save negative comments to pm or email him. he said "let me know what you guys think". we're telling him what we think. i'm sure he doesn't care about the negative comments, it's his car, and his money. when you ask what people think, do you really think you'll only get praise?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yeah lets keep the love in not out in the Nissan family*

Yeah guys......the real enemy is honda not making comments among ourselves. I agree Im not a fan of altezzas either but hell he drives a Nissan and not a Honda so hes got my respect. We need to help each other and keep the Nissan people together ya know?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

but we still need to keep our selves in line so we don' t end up as discombobulated as the honda kids.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, to each their own. If you guys like it, tell him. If you don't like it, tell him. BUT be a little more classy about it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride.....its all about what a person thinks looks good....
i know what other people think counts but i think i really care more about how i think my car looks....

Thats what makes people diffrent!!!!! Everyone has their own taste...& opinion...


----------

